# Are Signmax vinyl cutters worth buying?



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

My budget is under $600 and i found Signmax.us - Quality & Low Price Guarantee and they have some great packages for my budget. Has anyone worked with these cutters? I am only going to use them to make rhinestone stencils, nothing else. Thanks


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

It looks like it is a Red Sail cutter. I haven't used one of those yet. 

Also, it has a maximum cutting width of 12 inches from reading the ad.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

You would be better off buying a 24 inch cutter,, I think you may be disappointed with that 15 inch,, why limit your applications??


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I agree with the two previous posts...I would rather go with a GCC Expert 2 better warranty and the manufacturer has been in business a long time..and is LA area...Signmax comes from Canada...rather a cheap chinese cutter that some have had issues with...search for reviews on the net.. do your homework....you won't be sorry later


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

I agree that the GCC Expert 24 is a great choice. I cannot say anything about the Red Sail as I have not used it before.


----------



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

Nick Horvath said:


> I agree that the GCC Expert 24 is a great choice. I cannot say anything about the Red Sail as I have not used it before.


Do you know where i can see more info about the GCC Expert 24? and how much?


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

netpox said:


> Do you know where i can see more info about the GCC Expert 24? and how much?


I know Imprintables Warehouse sells them. Their link is on the side under Preferred Vendors.


----------



## trinioutfitters (Jun 26, 2014)

Can some one tell me the best rhinestone template cutter to get if im just starting off. i have the gcc expert 24 but i not sure i want to keep it. Help please


----------



## Tallyplayer (Aug 10, 2010)

I can only speak from experience. I have a copam 24 and an mh 24 from US CUTTER. The Coram is great with the stocky flick and works well across all vinyl types. The mh cutter on the other hand will not cut the sticky.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

you should be fine with the GCC Expert 24...


----------

